# Rescues of the Month April 2011



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Rescues For the Month of April are:

GRRACE, Inc. (Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education)

And

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue


GRRACE
http://grrace.org/

Available dogs:
http://www.grrace.org/available-goldens

To Donate:
http://www.grrace.org/toss-us-a-bone
 
Or mail a check to:
GRRACE
PO Box 513
Plainfield, IN 46168

AND

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/

Available dogs:
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/index.php?option=com_portfolio&view=category&Itemid=22

To Donate:
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=16

You can also mail a check to:
Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue
994 North Colony Road 
PMB 227
Wallingford, CT 06492


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up these wonderful rescues!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for these wonderful rescues!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

bumping up!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

